
Natural Language Processing Best Practices and Examples - sharatsc
https://github.com/microsoft/nlp-recipes
======
scribu
A more descriptive title would be "How to do NLP using the Microsoft Azure
platform".

------
walterkrankheit
It seems spaCy is missing as a valid tool in this list. It's one of the best!

~~~
topicseed
spaCy's baked-in Pattern Matcher is a delight to work with once a document is
tokenized.

------
sweezyjeezy
Pre-trained transformer models are awesome... unless latency is in any way
important. I worked for an NLP consultancy and that probably applies to like
half of the use cases I worked on - anything that has to be close to real
time, anything that has to process a lot of documents, and doesn't have access
to 8 GPUs. At that point this guide becomes pretty obsolete.

